# Teamviewer to help with troubled client installs



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 19, 2009)

I just thought about using Teamviewer to help individuals that are having trouble with F@H client installs. i have done a few phone calls to instruct members, but it's difficult to say the least. Teamviever is safe and secure, as well as very easy to set-up for one-time use on the recipients end. Afterwards, delete the program and you are secure. What do you guy's think?

http://www.teamviewer.com/index.aspx


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 19, 2009)

i can second teamviewer. Get little program. I use it to help people out, much easier when you can see the issue.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 19, 2009)

does it require port forwards or anything like that, when behind routers?


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 19, 2009)

For me, nothing. Just install, send details (given on program, a code and a password) then your connected.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 19, 2009)

someone willing to let me test it by connecting to their machine?


----------



## theonedub (Nov 19, 2009)

What type of access does the person connecting get? Full control of PC, or just remote viewing of what is on the screen?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 19, 2009)

theonedub said:


> What type of access does the person connecting get? Full control of PC, or just remote viewing of what is on the screen?



thats what i want to find out


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 19, 2009)

full control, but the person you connect to can end it at anytime.

It's like using the PC from your house.

If you want to do it to mine, PM me.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 19, 2009)

i PM'd you.

you're slow


----------



## Mussels (Nov 19, 2009)

we just had ourselves a session.


seemed to work quite well really, and only used 5KB/s (and and down, 10KB/s total) at any given time.

Image was quite obviously compressed, but all text was readable


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 19, 2009)

Yep, fun little program.

TPU could adopt it for helping people. But say only moderators can suggest connecting to someone with the issue...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 20, 2009)

What a great idea.  Would also reduce the number of posts asking the same questions.


----------

